# Why



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I wasn't sure if this was supposed to be posted in the Tank and Equipment forum. I want to know why my 75 gallon with 9 baby super reds is so cloudy? This was after a day of setting up the tank and again after a 50% water change. I never had this problem in my 30 gallon with 1 RBP.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

cycled? Test your water.

Bacterial bloom maybe


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

so you put the babys in the 75 one day after setting the 75 up?

as leasure said it probably isnt cycled..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

How long have you had your tank (75g) set up?

More or less it is a while cloud in the tank that is a bacteria bloom. Your nullifing bacteria are trying to catch up with the bio-load in the tank. A bacteria bloom is caused by a number of things.

1. A large cleaning of the tank with heavy chlorinated water.
2. Uncycled tank
3. If you change/replace a large amount of your bio-media.

You can test the water to make sure the water parameters are not out of line. Or, you can add an additive e.g. bio-spira to help replace/start up your bacteria.

Definitely test the water to make sure you do not have a large amount of NH4. If so, daily or bi-daily water changes will help until the bacteria gets set up.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

cycle time bro......keep an eye on them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It can cause by many issue combo...

didn't cycle your tank
didn't do any vacuum gravel
leave food in there for a long period of time
not enough filter for 9 piranha
bacteria bloom
didn't rise your gravel or sand well be fore add in the tank

many possible thing can happen, give us some more information.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

whats your water params?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i hope u cycled ur tank lets us know


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

coutl said:


> i hope u cycled ur tank lets us know


it takes more than one day to cycle a tank up to a week i read. theres great articles about it in either the faq or information section i suggest u read. as a matter of fact the entire faq and information section i think is a must read.


----------

